# Help needed on VISA fees payment with DEBIT CARD



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

I am in India. 
Need to pay AUD 6120 ( ~ 3.5 Lakhs :-( ) as visa fees . 
I have HDFC DEBIT CARD & SBI CREDIT Card which are VISA cards. 

Has anyone paid visa fees through these banks/cards ? 
If so , please suggest ways to increase the credict limit .

SBI credit card folks said transffering the desired amont to the account would not enable increseing credict limit. I am yet to check with HDFC bank.

Seniors, request your help

Tnx, 
shk


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

shk said:


> I am in India.
> Need to pay AUD 6120 ( ~ 3.5 Lakhs :-( ) as visa fees .
> I have HDFC DEBIT CARD & SBI CREDIT Card which are VISA cards.
> 
> ...


try hdfc. if it does not work then buy travel card (australia) by icici. 
plus point of this travel card: you wont be charged 3% international visa fee. All the best!


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

shk said:


> I am in India.
> Need to pay AUD 6120 ( ~ 3.5 Lakhs :-( ) as visa fees .
> I have HDFC DEBIT CARD & SBI CREDIT Card which are VISA cards.
> 
> ...



Dear shk,

I don't know you hear my words or not. But I would like give my suggestions here from my experience. I think it will be helpful at least other Indian friends.

I was also in same situation like you. you need to pay around 3.5 lakhs Indian money for visa payment. A country like India, the banks will not provide these much of credit limits in Credit cards even though if you give the payslips. In other countries, they will give options to top up the credit cards by depositing required amount to credit card account. But in India, if you deposit huge amount to your credit card above the credit limit, your card will automatically blocked. As per RBI rule, it will not allow because, they think that you are going to change black money to white. So please leave the credit card option.

In case of debit card, I don't think the site will support but some members saying it may support. But I am not sure. As per my knowledge, the gateway implementation used for credit card and debit cards are different. I have lot of experience in implementation of payment gateways in different sites. For clarification, you can see that most of air ticket booking sites, they support only credit cards and travel cards not debit cards. Even though the debit card will support in the DIAC site, you will lose around 16000-18000 rs as international exchange rate(this will applicable in credit cards also).

In case of travel cards what banks are doing is, they will charge necessary Australian dollars to your travel card. I dont know about AXIS bank travel card. But I have a nice experience with ICICI travel card. They will issue travel card within oneday. You can go to ICICI branch and ask for ICICI AUD Travel Card. Some branches may ask to start a new account, if you dont have. They will ask for passport copy, PAN Card. Some branches may ask for VISA copy. you just show them DIAC invitation letter if needed. your card cost will be Rs 150+tax. If you pay the equivalent indian money based on current bank's selling rate, they will charge required AUD dollars to your travel card. After activating your card for internet transaction from ICICI bank's website, you can use the card on websites. You can get the guidelines from ICICI travel card catalog.

Before using Travel Card, you just keep in mind that, they are issuing Travel Credit Card. You cannot use this card on Indian websites or ATMs in India. Since DIAC site is australlian, you can pay the visa fees through ICICI travel credit card. Great advantage is you can save international exchange rates amount nearly 16000-18000.

Hope this will helps
Cheers...


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

manojpluz said:


> Dear shk,
> 
> I don't know you hear my words or not. But I would like give my suggestions here from my experience. I think it will be helpful at least other Indian friends.
> 
> ...



Manoj, 

Beautiful reply I must say !!  Thank you so much !! 
This is a complete response. I do not have any more question. 

I have been searching for this kind of an info from morning , digging through different threads , but did not get a complete info. 

I dont have time to try different options as Aug 30th is my deadline to apply for visa .I am opting for ICICI travel card. I do not have an account with them.
I am gonna approach a branch tomorrow itself. 

Thank you for your time . It is so much of a help to me . 

Have a good day !! 

Shk


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

terminator1 said:


> try hdfc. if it does not work then buy travel card (australia) by icici.
> plus point of this travel card: you wont be charged 3% international visa fee. All the best!


Thank you for the input. am planning to try ICICI travel card option. 
Going behind banks is found to be a pain .


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

manojpluz, thanks for the brilliant response. Lot of us Indians have been having problems trying to get payments done. ICICI sucks in every aspect of their banking. Looks like there is some hope after all, at least with this


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

shk said:


> Manoj,
> 
> Beautiful reply I must say !!  Thank you so much !!
> This is a complete response. I do not have any more question.
> ...


Thanks shk. its my pleasure

For getting Traveller Card, try maximum without taking account. For activating ICICI saving Bank account, it will take nearly 2-7 days. Eventhough they will give you account starter kit to you, they have the verification process. You can access your account details from their website, but you cannot do any transaction once your verification done from their headoffice. But I think, if you start the account in your home branch, your account will activate within two days.

Since your deadline is August 30, please visit different branches and enquired about AUD Travel Card. Some branches will accept cheque as indian money, without starting new account. It may depends on Banking officer you are talking about. They always asked to start a new account because they want to meet their target.

Travel Card is issued from their branch itself, not from their head office. So that the banking officer can help you to getting traveller card as soon as earlier. Hope this will helps too...

Cheers...


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> manojpluz, thanks for the brilliant response. Lot of us Indians have been having problems trying to get payments done. ICICI sucks in every aspect of their banking. Looks like there is some hope after all, at least with this


Thanks sunnyboi for your nice words.


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

HI,

Has anyone used HDFC bank Forexplus card for visa payment?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear shk,
> 
> I don't know you hear my words or not. But I would like give my suggestions here from my experience. I think it will be helpful at least other Indian friends.
> 
> ...






Hey MANOJ,
Thanks for your detailed reply. gr8 work to make it a hassle free experience for many indian frnds.... Hope this will help many of us.... thanks again. tc. :hug:


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hey MANOJ,
> Thanks for your detailed reply. gr8 work to make it a hassle free experience for many indian frnds.... Hope this will help many of us.... thanks again. tc. :hug:


Thanks dear... I too hope it will help all our Indian friends. Earlier, I was also struggling for making payments. So I used ICICI travel Card. I just pen down my experience.. arty:


----------



## maruthipanyam (May 3, 2013)

Hey..

What happened, did you paid the fee? if so plz explain the approach you followed. hope it helps for others. I was in same situation and luckily, my senior in Australia paid my fee $6120 through his credit card and I transferred indian rupees in india. 

Regards
Maruthi.P


----------



## raghu1984 (Jul 11, 2013)

Manoj bhai... you are great.. love u for the information


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

This is a great idea!!


----------



## raghu1984 (Jul 11, 2013)

baba18 said:


> HI,
> 
> Has anyone used HDFC bank Forexplus card for visa payment?


i too applied for Financial inv adv


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, do you also know how to do this from US dollars to AU dollars. I just checked with my bank and they told me they have a 3% transaction fee for a foreign transaction


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

I have tried all -ICICI, HDFC, aXIS, THOMAS COOK. but they are no longer issuing the travel card which was used earlier. They need visa and air ticket to issue that. Any other idea?? please help

can i pay by someone else's card who has the limit in Australia or in India?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I got a credit card from Capital One which has no International transaction fees and used that. I've been in India for a couple of years and was being constantly hit with the 3% fees so I looked online and got the Capital One credit card. Much better than my Chase cards - they give 1.5% rewards and credit the reward points right away after the transaction has been finalized.

I had to pay approx. USD 4800 (AUD 5280) and got back around $79 in rewards.

oops, just noticed pjs' post is from October, so I guess s/he must have already figured out some way but hopefully the above will be helpful for someone else in USA.



pjs said:


> Hi, do you also know how to do this from US dollars to AU dollars. I just checked with my bank and they told me they have a 3% transaction fee for a foreign transaction


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

n.sh said:


> I have tried all -ICICI, HDFC, aXIS, THOMAS COOK. but they are no longer issuing the travel card which was used earlier. They need visa and air ticket to issue that. Any other idea?? please help
> 
> can i pay by someone else's card who has the limit in Australia or in India?




Hey,
I inquired abt the ICICI Bank Travel card 2 days before & they said they will issue it. All they need is a copy of Passport & Rs. 150 (one time card issue fees). The officer said we can upload INR to AU$ on this card & use it for transaction. Also, once u reach Aus. the same card can be converted into NRE type so that u can upload $ from aus. & it will be converted in INR. I got this info in ICICI Bank Bhandarkar Rd Branch Pune. If u want I'll post the contact no. of the bank Manager by tomm. (I dont have it handy with me now)


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

indeed great information shared on visa payments.. thanks all for the inputs


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys , Can I use my ICICI *DEBIT* card for payment of Visa fees .
Anyone tried that ?


----------



## P V Cherian (Aug 15, 2015)

pl share the outcome of your attempt with ICICI travel Card. what did u do regarding name in the card, validity date of the card etc. normally travel card does not have these details.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Hey Wanna fly..

How are you? I just saw your timelines... Did you move to Australia? My occupation is also the same as yours.

Just wanted to know the job opportunities for our occupation.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Can we make a payment if 6200 AUD using ICICI travel card. I was checking the site and found they have a cap of 2K 



manojpluz said:


> Dear shk,
> 
> I don't know you hear my words or not. But I would like give my suggestions here from my experience. I think it will be helpful at least other Indian friends.
> 
> ...


----------

